# Englands 25PDVC Bottom 3 buttons



## petejung

So, can anyone provide a good explanation of what the Low Fuel Feed, Low Burn Air, and Air on Temp buttons do? People talk about them on here all the time, but I've not yet seen an explanation of what those buttons are for, or how they affect the operation of the unit...


----------



## stoveguy2esw

petejung said:
			
		

> So, can anyone provide a good explanation of what the Low Fuel Feed, Low Burn Air, and Air on Temp buttons do? People talk about them on here all the time, but I've not yet seen an explanation of what those buttons are for, or how they affect the operation of the unit...



ok pete , here is the scoop:

"low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)

"low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air

"air on temp"  this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"

note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match!  *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns


----------



## pegdot

Okay, I'll ask the silly girl question........how do you change the setting? Hit low fuel feed and then use the feed rate up/down buttons?

I'm watching this topic and the other related one with interest since mine also seems to have an over active appetite. Running it now with the shutter in the hopper closed as far as it will go. Keeping my fingers crossed that I won't have to adjust the factory settings.

Peggy


----------



## stoveguy2esw

pegdot said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll ask the silly girl question........how do you change the setting? Hit low fuel feed and then use the feed rate up/down buttons?
> 
> I'm watching this topic and the other related one with interest since mine also seems to have an over active appetite. Running it now with the shutter in the hopper closed as far as it will go. Keeping my fingers crossed that I won't have to adjust the factory settings.
> 
> Peggy



peggy,

when you press each button , the blower speed will display the setting for 5 seconds, then it will revert back to what ever you have the blower set on. to adjust simply press the button , then use the blower speed up or down arrows to adjust  DURING THE 5 SECONDS THAT ITS DISPLAYED if you wait too long it will revert and all you will adjust is your normal blower speed. so be hasty with your adjustments, however , unless being directed by me or one of my staff , do not make large adjustments  at one time , and always monitor the unit for about 20 minutes after each adjustment to ensure it will burn properly


----------



## pegdot

Thanks Mike! It looks like closing the shutter helped but I won't know for sure until I check the hopper to see how much it burned on 1 overnight. I need to put a call in to you today about some other stuff...stove was stored where mice got in it and ate the cover off the control board sensor so I guess I need to replace that plus the manual and the spring handle for the door were missing. Could the sensor not having full insulation on it be causing the stove to over feed?


----------



## petejung

Thanks, Mike.

What are the correct settings for my 25pdvc manufactured in 07/06 ?


----------



## stoveguy2esw

petejung said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mike.
> 
> What are the correct settings for my 25pdvc manufactured in 07/06 ?



default is LFF 6 LBA 4 and AOT 1


----------



## packerfan

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> petejung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can anyone provide a good explanation of what the Low Fuel Feed, Low Burn Air, and Air on Temp buttons do? People talk about them on here all the time, but I've not yet seen an explanation of what those buttons are for, or how they affect the operation of the unit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok pete , here is the scoop:
> 
> "low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)
> 
> "low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air
> 
> "air on temp"  this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"
> 
> note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match!  *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns
Click to expand...


What would be the effects of lowering or raising the the "low burn air" setting? (besides increasing/decreasing the air flow)

Would the stove be hotter with a lower setting seeing as that not as much air is being pulled through it?  Would it be cooler with more air? 

Would lowering the setting also cause more soot on the glass/dirtier burn?

Am I correct in understanding the above post from Mike that this would only affect the stove on heat ranges 1 & 2?

These were things I was just wondering about while reading some of the posted topics, and didn't really find anything that would address how changing the low burn setting effects the burn.


----------



## petejung

Dan - I believe you are correct - the settings only affect heat ranges 1&2;.  I would think that less air would be a cooler fire, and more chance for soot buildup. and more air would lead to a hotter fire.  I may be (probably) wrong... Hopefully an expert will answer.

Do you think Brett & Crew will bounce back this week? I hope so. They need to go into the playoffs coming off a win.  My aunt scored 4 tix to the first playoff game.  I'm jealous.


----------



## blanc12

Thanks Pete for asking the question and Mike for the great info. I was wondering what those buttons really do.

Love my englander!!


----------



## packerfan

petejung said:
			
		

> Dan - I believe you are correct - the settings only affect heat ranges 1&2;.  I would think that less air would be a cooler fire, and more chance for soot buildup. and more air would lead to a hotter fire.  I may be (probably) wrong... Hopefully an expert will answer.
> 
> Do you think Brett & Crew will bounce back this week? I hope so. They need to go into the playoffs coming off a win.  My aunt scored 4 tix to the first playoff game.  I'm jealous.




I am also wondering if I should lower the low burn air a notch down seeing as that I pretty much always burn on a low heat setting. ( 1 or 2)

If i would lower it, does it then automatically go back to the factory preset if I turn the stove up higher?


As far as the Pack, I don't think this week really matters, but if your aunt comes down with a really bad cold and can't make the game, I know someone that would surely use a ticket.  lol


----------



## TheSmith

Im glad I saw this post,I was going to ask the same questions.When I bought my stove I grabbed a few bags of pellets that were premium hardwood.They burned exceptionaly clean,I went back to get more and they had a different brand, so I tried them out.They create alot of ash and clinkers.(ive been trying dif brands before I buy a whole ton or 2 to see wich works best)would adjusting these settings help with this ash buildup at all?I have since found the original brand of pellets I bought but I still have a few bags of these cheap ones left Id like to burn.


----------



## packerfan

AgtSmith said:
			
		

> Im glad I saw this post,I was going to ask the same questions.When I bought my stove I grabbed a few bags of pellets that were premium hardwood.They burned exceptionaly clean,I went back to get more and they had a different brand, so I tried them out.They create alot of ash and clinkers.(ive been trying dif brands before I buy a whole ton or 2 to see wich works best)would adjusting these settings help with this ash buildup at all?I have since found the original brand of pellets I bought but I still have a few bags of these cheap ones left Id like to burn.



Burn the bags of the "cheap ones" first, then start firing up the rest of the ones that work better for you.

You will always get ash no matter what brand you use.  The same brand of pellets may also vary.

I'd still like to know more about the low burn air settings myself.


----------



## Wet1

Mike (or others that might be able to help),

I bought a 25-PDVC at Lowes about 7 years ago, it was manufactured 10/2000.  It was a scratch and dent model and didn't come with a manual.  I set it up in my basement and it seem to run well at higher feed settings, but at the lower settings in never ran correctly or efficiently as there would be a lot of buildup in the chamber and soot build up on the glass.  Talking to the folks at Lowes never did resolve my issues and since I couldn't afford to run it at the higher settings (where it liked to run) it untimately went unused for the last 5 or 6 years... I think I ran 1 ton through it before it went into hibernation.  Now that oil has gone through the roof, I've decided I'm going to bring it upstairs into the main living area for next winter and hopefully finally get it running correctly so I can put it into actual use.  I probably wont do this until next fall, but I'd like to start planing now.

First off, what settings should I be running at?  The mid and upper rate settings seemed fine, but 1 & 2 clearly needed some tuning. Now that I think about it, I think it ate pellets faster on "1" than it should have based on some of the consumtion rates I've heard mentioned on this site...

Since this is probably what you'd now consider an old model, are there any modifications I could or should make to it?  I noticed newer models have holes on the sides of the burner chamber, should I drill a hole in the side(s) of mine?

Is there any possibility of hooking up a battery backup to this stove?  If so, can you please give me details on what I'd need to do?

When I move the stove upstairs, what's the minimum vertical flue requirement and should it be inside or outside the house?  Where it exits the house, how far must it protrude outside the side of my house (the house is sided in old cedar shakes).

My stove is looking a little rusty from sitting in the basement all these years, any paint recommendations (that will actually last) so I can at least make it a little more aesthetically pleasing?

Lastly, since I never did get a manual, would you guys still by chance have a copy kicking around that you'd be willing to part with?

TIA!


----------



## sylvestermcmonkey

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Lastly, since I never did get a manual, would you guys still by chance have a copy kicking around that you'd be willing to part with?


How about

http://englandsstoveworks.com/manuals/pre-04.25-PDVC.pdf


----------



## imacman

NJGirl said:
			
		

> I am new here and having issues with my 55-SHP10 England Stove Works pellet stove.
> 
> What are the correct settings for my pellet stove for a 9/05 55-SHP10 pellet stove?
> 
> My issues are the fire keeps going out because pellets are SLOWLY being pushed down from the top auger to the lower, I just installed the new auger motor for the top auger because the other one just died and also replaced the lower auger to a steel one and I really need this to work.
> 
> Is the top auger supposed to turn from right to left?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



NJGirl, welcome to the forum.  As for the settings on your stove, I'd try 6-4-1, or 5-5-1.  What is it set at right now?

As for the auger direction, I'm not sure what you mean by "from right to left".

BTW, in the future, make a new thread for your questions....this one is "buried" and won't be seen by many people.  I just stumbled across it myself.


----------



## Joshua Roberson

What are my factory setting for a 25-PDVC 09/09?


----------



## imacman

Default is 6-4-1 just as the poster in this old thread, but every stove/install is different.  Try those settings first.


----------



## chrisasst

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok pete , here is the scoop:
> 
> "low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)
> 
> "low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air
> 
> "air on temp" this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"
> 
> note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match! *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns


 

I know this comment is old...The new models (2009 like mine), the bottom 3 buttons work on any heat setting correct?
if so, 
 if the LFF controls the the "on" time, what does the heat setting actually do?


----------



## imacman

chrisasst said:


> ...The new models (2009 like mine), the bottom 3 buttons work on any heat setting correct?
> if so, if the LFF controls the the "on" time, what does the heat setting actually do?


Chris, the bottom buttons are just a "fine tuning" for the feed (heat) and blower (burn air) buttons.  Every stove/install/pellet/exhaust is different, so this allows the individual user to fine tune to their situation.


----------



## Harvey Schneider

petejung said:


> Dan - I believe you are correct - the settings only affect heat ranges 1&2;. I would think that less air would be a cooler fire, and more chance for soot buildup. and more air would lead to a hotter fire. I may be (probably) wrong... Hopefully an expert will answer.


If you set the LAF too high the fire may burn itself out when heat range is set to 1 or 2. If you set LAF to low the fire may suffocate and go out when heat range is set to 1 or 2.
The inverse is true of LFF. If it is set too low the fire may burn itself out, if it is set too high the fire may suffocate under the unburned pellets.
It's a balancing act and it takes small adjustments to get an acceptable balance.


----------



## Camofrog

If my stove runs too hot on 1 and 2, should I start lowering feed rate and blower together a notch at a time until I find the fire I want?

Thank you!


----------



## Harvey Schneider

Camofrog said:


> If my stove runs too hot on 1 and 2, should I start lowering feed rate and blower together a notch at a time until I find the fire I want?
> 
> Thank you!


You should start by lowering low fuel feed,Then when you see how it burns, make adjustments as needed to low burn air. If the air is too much the burn will be clean but it will burn out the remaining pellets and the fire will go out. If the air is too little the burn will be sooty and may eventually go out.


----------



## Camofrog

Harvey Schneider said:


> You should start by lowering low fuel feed,Then when you see how it burns, make adjustments as needed to low burn air. If the air is too much the burn will be clean but it will burn out the remaining pellets and the fire will go out. If the air is too little the burn will be sooty and may eventually go out.




Thanks, Harvey! I lowered the feed rate two notches over a couple of hours and left the blower alone, and it seems to burn perfectly now at low settings. I'm so glad I found this thread—now I won't have to keep opening windows when the outside temps rise above 40!


----------



## Harvey Schneider

Camofrog said:


> Thanks, Harvey! I lowered the feed rate two notches over a couple of hours and left the blower alone, and it seems to burn perfectly now at low settings. I'm so glad I found this thread—now I won't have to keep opening windows when the outside temps rise above 40!


You may still want to experiment with reducing the low burn air setting. More air than is essential results in more heat up the chimney.


----------



## Camofrog

Thank you again--will do!


----------



## Pete Zahria

Hi,
Brand new to pellet burning. This forum is awesome..
Have used wood, still use coal,
got the 55-SHP10 for my shop, from Lowes.
The stove has a DOM of 11/2013.

My question concerns the fine tuning adjustments.
I have read here that some models the fine tuning only affects settings 1 and 2.
On others, 1 to 9.
Question 1) is it 1-2, or 1-9?

Question 2) If 1-9, does that mean that the full potential can only be met by resetting
the first lower button to 6?

I believe the newer models the factory settings are 6-4-1.
Question 3) is this the correct factory setting?

Because it is in a garage, I often only want to just keep the chill out.
I currently am running 3-1-1, and it seems to be working fine.
Less soot on glass, and no clinkers like when it was on 3-4-1.
Does anyone see any problem with my setting?

Thanks for any help, I appreciate it!... Dan


----------



## monamlm

Pete Zahria said:


> Hi,
> Brand new to pellet burning. This forum is awesome..
> Have used wood, still use coal,
> got the 55-SHP10 for my shop, from Lowes.
> The stove has a DOM of 11/2013.
> 
> My question concerns the fine tuning adjustments.
> I have read here that some models the fine tuning only affects settings 1 and 2.
> On others, 1 to 9.
> Question 1) is it 1-2, or 1-9?
> 
> Question 2) If 1-9, does that mean that the full potential can only be met by resetting
> the first lower button to 6?
> 
> I believe the newer models the factory settings are 6-4-1.
> Question 3) is this the correct factory setting?
> 
> Because it is in a garage, I often only want to just keep the chill out.
> I currently am running 3-1-1, and it seems to be working fine.
> Less soot on glass, and no clinkers like when it was on 3-4-1.
> Does anyone see any problem with my setting?
> 
> Thanks for any help, I appreciate it!... Dan



Thank you for this post. I think I learned more from this post than any other. I too am so confused with my England Pellet stove Model 25-PDVC. I purchased when my 18 year old Whitfield Quest needed it's 1rst repair. I contacted Englands Stove Works & they said my setting was 4-5-1. My stove is very noisy, was burning so many pellets per day & never could see thru the glass. One month of use & it stopped working due to carbon build up around auger which ended up being a blessing as I had to empty hopper only to find there was a plate that could be moved to limit the pellet feed! Nothing about this plate in the instruction booklet That made a big difference in amount of pellets I was burning thru per day but still felt I was feeding too many pellets per day, burn pot always full of & constant cleaning. Changing the low fuel feed to 3 made a difference. Now I am trying to find a good setting for the low burn air. The stove produces heat but what a frustrating time trying to figure out the pellet feed, having it burn clean & I don't think there's any help how noisy this stove is.  I know I went off topic about control numbers but if I can get any feedback I would appreciate. Today I am trying 3-4-1. So far I'm not going thru so many bags of pellets, hoping to see a cleaner burn & not constantly cleaning burn pot. Thanks!


----------



## Harvey Schneider

monamlm said:


> Thank you for this post. I think I learned more from this post than any other. I too am so confused with my England Pellet stove Model 25-PDVC. I purchased when my 18 year old Whitfield Quest needed it's 1rst repair. I contacted Englands Stove Works & they said my setting was 4-5-1. My stove is very noisy, was burning so many pellets per day & never could see thru the glass. One month of use & it stopped working due to carbon build up around auger which ended up being a blessing as I had to empty hopper only to find there was a plate that could be moved to limit the pellet feed! Nothing about this plate in the instruction booklet That made a big difference in amount of pellets I was burning thru per day but still felt I was feeding too many pellets per day, burn pot always full of & constant cleaning. Changing the low fuel feed to 3 made a difference. Now I am trying to find a good setting for the low burn air. The stove produces heat but what a frustrating time trying to figure out the pellet feed, having it burn clean & I don't think there's any help how noisy this stove is.  I know I went off topic about control numbers but if I can get any feedback I would appreciate. Today I am trying 3-4-1. So far I'm not going thru so many bags of pellets, hoping to see a cleaner burn & not constantly cleaning burn pot. Thanks!


The numbers are not magic. Well the last one is but let's put that aside for a moment.
The first button is low feed rate. That establishes how much fuel you want to convert to heat. Lower numbers mean less heat produced.
The second button is low burn air. If there isn't enough air, the fire will be burning too rich and a rich burn produces soot and creosote. Too much air will make the supplied fuel burn faster and there is a risk of burning out the supply because it is being consumed faster than it is being delivered by the augers. Too much air also blows more heat out the vent and therefore wasting fuel.
Every installation is different. This is because of differences in venting, air supply, barometric pressure (due to elevation), line Voltage, and variations in the stoves themselves. These buttons give you the ability to fine tune the low burn rate and the low burn fuel to air ratio. It takes a little experimentation and some patience to get it tuned, and I find that as the season progresses I do have to make minor adjustments in order to keep the stove running clean.
It is unfortunate that ESW did not do a good job of documenting these buttons and their function. I also wish they had documented the choke plate in the hopper.


----------



## monamlm

Harvey Schneider said:


> The numbers are not magic. Well the last one is but let's put that aside for a moment.
> The first button is low feed rate. That establishes how much fuel you want to convert to heat. Lower numbers mean less heat produced.
> The second button is low burn air. If there isn't enough air, the fire will be burning too rich and a rich burn produces soot and creosote. Too much air will make the supplied fuel burn faster and there is a risk of burning out the supply because it is being consumed faster than it is being delivered by the augers. Too much air also blows more heat out the vent and therefore wasting fuel.
> Every installation is different. This is because of differences in venting, air supply, barometric pressure (due to elevation), line Voltage, and variations in the stoves themselves. These buttons give you the ability to fine tune the low burn rate and the low burn fuel to air ration. It takes a little experimentation and some patience to get it tuned, and I find that as the season progresses I do have to make minor adjustments in order to keep the stove running clean.
> It is unfortunate that ESW did not do a good job of documenting these buttons and their function. I also wish they had documented the choke plate in the hopper.


Thank you! I think I'm finally getting the information that I can understand. I so appreciate your reply! Mona


----------



## pelletizer

(Default 6-4-1)
Found over the years to tweak per type of pellet burning. 
You can get a real long and clean burn time by using quality hot clean burning pellets and tweak down to like 5-4-1 or even 4-4-1


----------



## Dhosh

sorry to re-hash an old post.  I am just looking to correct some of my gleaned knowledge here .....

My 25-PDVP is a '96.  MIke at ESW said the default for this stove/year combinatin would be 641 of the 3 bottom buttons.
I thought I read once that these buttons only effected startup, and after that, only the heat range and blower speed are used.  I gleaned from that, the 3 lower settings are effectively ignored/not referenced after startup.   I believe I read/heard/or remembered this incorrectly.

So ... these buttons can (and likely should be, if necessary) be adjusted on-the fly, and may often be necessary when switching pellet brands?

I was getting some decent burns with 6-4-1 and only adjusting the feed rate, and leaving the blower air up to 9. I tried 3 bags of 'something' brand from Lowes, and they burned entirely different.  I guess i am wondering .. maybe this 'different' might actually be better.  Leaving at 6-4-1 ( like I had for the last 10 bags of Kirtlands)  results in the burn pot filling up with only partially spent pellets.  The hole pot of pellets of glowing, and not turning to light ash, as they did with the Kirtlands.  I might expect the burn rate is set to high for the air, and I should adjust the Low Fuel Feed down, and /or the Low Burn Air up, and adjust till I get a similar burn t the Kirtlands?  

So, if the left 2 buttons are labeled 'Low' .... when are they used .. and/or at what settings?  If the heat range is set to, say, below 5?  And then what?  Is the feed-to-air ration maintained as the heat range is scaled up?


----------



## Mama2626

I have a 25 PDVC 2005 control setting  what should they be set at. My stove is pumping heat out on 1. I have them at 641


----------



## Harvey Schneider

Mama2626 said:


> I have a 25 PDVC 2005 control setting  what should they be set at. My stove is pumping heat out on 1. I have them at 641


641 sounds right. If the stove is pumping out too much heat at a burn setting of 1, chances are that it is in the wrong mode. It should be in mode D. There are threads here that discuss how to change and verify the operating mode.
The proceedure for changing modes:

~Turn off stove, allow to cool
~Unplug it for a few
~Plug back in
~Immediately press and hold the up and down arrows for the blower, then release.
~use the up and down arrows to select the mode.

Many suggest repeating the proceedure to verify that it was effective.


----------



## jss227

I have my 25 PDVC set at 1-4-1. My house is super insulated on that side so that even with those settings I never have to run the stove above 5-9, even at -17. Right now it's purring along at 3-9 and 75*.


----------



## kevie

Please let me know what my settings should be for the three lower buttons. I have a 25-pdvc mfg 09/01


----------



## h2ochild

Pete Zahria said:


> Hi,
> Brand new to pellet burning. This forum is awesome..
> Have used wood, still use coal,
> got the 55-SHP10 for my shop, from Lowes.
> The stove has a DOM of 11/2013.
> 
> My question concerns the fine tuning adjustments.
> I have read here that some models the fine tuning only affects settings 1 and 2.
> On others, 1 to 9.
> Question 1) is it 1-2, or 1-9?
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/25-ep-and-its-magic-numbers.136210/#post-1828344 see post 5
> Per M Holton ESW : lower settings on any of the single auger stoves affects all the way up through the heat ranges, on the dual auger stoves it affects 1 and 2


----------



## Sampsonvr6

Hello !
   This is my first time on this website the info is great.! I was wondering if you knew the factory settings on my 2013 25-pdvc would be I know they can vary from year to year...thanks in advance !


----------



## Beaudeen

Sampsonvr6 said:


> Hello !
> This is my first time on this website the info is great.! I was wondering if you knew the factory settings on my 2013 25-pdvc would be I know they can vary from year to year...thanks in advance !




Pretty sure the 2011 and 2013 are the same settings from what I read...here is what ya need to read...

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-25-pvdc-tuning.121069/page-2#post-1840776


----------



## Joesam

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok pete , here is the scoop:
> 
> "low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)
> 
> "low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air
> 
> "air on temp"  this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"
> 
> note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match!  *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns



I seem to be having a similar issue with getting an e3 error code when turning the stove to 6 for the offer and 8 for the blower. Desperately need help 20 to 30 below zero this weekend. Hoping you can provide a little info on the air temp on setting I may have accidentally pushed that in the past when trying to turn off the stove


----------



## Chrisnow86

Joesam said:


> I seem to be having a similar issue with getting an e3 error code when turning the stove to 6 for the offer and 8 for the blower. Desperately need help 20 to 30 below zero this weekend. Hoping you can provide a little info on the air temp on setting I may have accidentally pushed that in the past when trying to turn off the stove


Have you tried cleaning you convection blower? And combustion blower?


----------



## stoveguy2esw

Joesam said:


> I seem to be having a similar issue with getting an e3 error code when turning the stove to 6 for the offer and 8 for the blower. Desperately need help 20 to 30 below zero this weekend. Hoping you can provide a little info on the air temp on setting I may have accidentally pushed that in the past when trying to turn off the stove




if you are running above heat range 2 the buttons do not affect the stove, the post right under yours is probably the best place to start, check that room fan, they tend to get loaded up with dust bunnies over  time. this reduces the amount of heat scrubbed from the stove leading to overtemp codes


----------



## chrisasst

stoveguy2esw said:


> if you are running above heat range 2 the buttons do not affect the stove, the post right under yours is probably the best place to start, check that room fan, they tend to get loaded up with dust bunnies over  time. this reduces the amount of heat scrubbed from the stove leading to overtemp codes



you said a few years ago the on the model 2004 and above the bottom three work on any heat setting.. so which is it?


----------



## Cedarjunki

Joesam said:


> I seem to be having a similar issue with getting an e3 error code when turning the stove to 6 for the offer and 8 for the blower. Desperately need help 20 to 30 below zero this weekend. Hoping you can provide a little info on the air temp on setting I may have accidentally pushed that in the past when trying to turn off the stove



Air on temp should be 1.


----------



## Cedarjunki

chrisasst said:


> you said a few years ago the on the model 2004 and above the bottom three work on any heat setting.. so which is it?



May have been referring to single auger stoves?


----------



## stoveguy2esw

chrisasst said:


> you said a few years ago the on the model 2004 and above the bottom three work on any heat setting.. so which is it?


the 2 auger stoves are only affected on 1 and 2 HR, the single auger top feed stoves the trim affects all the way up


----------



## Ez money

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok pete , here is the scoop:
> 
> "low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)
> 
> "low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air
> 
> "air on temp"  this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"
> 
> note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match!  *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns


I got a 25 pdv what's my settings  and date is a 07-01


----------



## stoveguy2esw

Ez money said:


> I got a 25 pdv what's my settings  and date is a 07-01


that model would be defaulted at LFF 4 LBA 1 and AOT 1


----------



## Briandesjardins86

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok pete , here is the scoop:
> 
> "low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)
> 
> "low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air
> 
> "air on temp"  this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"
> 
> note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match!  *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns


 hey there i have englander 25 pdv.  8-1-08 is manf. date. what should the stock 3csettibgs be? i believe my problem with pellet pile up is this.


----------



## Briandesjardins86

Briandesjardins86 said:


> hey there i have englander 25 pdv.  8-1-08 is manf. date. what should the stock 3csettibgs be? i believe my problem with pellet pile up is this.


sorry for spelling my phone is broken haha


----------



## jjones139

Briandesjardins86 said:


> hey there i have englander 25 pdv.  8-1-08 is manf. date. what should the stock 3csettibgs be? i believe my problem with pellet pile up is this.



6-4-1. Make sure you're in D mode as well! Here's the instructions to verify your burn mode.. Unplug the power supply from the wall and plug it back in and within 4 - 5 seconds you need to press both the up-and-down blower buttons at the same time and in the window to the left you will see either A, B, C or D mode in the heat range digital display if you see anything other than D then use the up and down buttons to change it to the proper mode which is D.


----------



## harley75

I know this is a old post but my control panel took a surge and went out.So I got a new one for it mine was made in 8/2004 factory setting was 531now all new panel's are set at 641 and the say it burns better.I don't think so in 25 minutes I had black build on glass I couldn't even see through it called england stove and they told me to bump up LBA to a 9


----------



## jjones139

harley75 said:


> I know this is a old post but my control panel took a surge and went out.So I got a new one for it mine was made in 8/2004 factory setting was 531now all new panel's are set at 641 and the say it burns better.I don't think so in 25 minutes I had black build on glass I couldn't even see through it called england stove and they told me to bump up LBA to a 9



I've had very good success with Englander CS. Follow their recommendation and it would not hurt to take pics or a video to send. I did this and they were able to see my issue via the video and make changes to the lower numbers. I'm thinking you're not burning anytime soon since it's been in the 80's the past 4 days..


----------



## harley75

Not anytime soon but I though I read somewhere not to set the LBA past 7


----------



## jjones139

harley75 said:


> Not anytime soon but I though I read somewhere not to set the LBA past 7



I've been told by Englander as well to try 9 and then work down. At the end of last season my PDVC was at 7 and burning quite well.


----------



## harley75

Ok well guess I'll start at 9 and work down


----------



## jjones139

harley75 said:


> Ok well guess I'll start at 9 and work down



Do you have an outside air kit? Once you start on 9 wait 20-30 minutes and see what develops or doesn't on the glass. You know what to do thereafter.... Oh BTW... it was 41 here this morning!


----------



## harley75

I'll do that it was pretty chilly here also but was still 75 in the house but had to shut all windows seems a skunk left loose on a stray cat maybe tomorrow will be the morning I turn it on for a little


----------



## harley75

I have outside air hooked up


----------



## harley75

How often do you clean your glass off I have to do mine about every 3 days


----------



## harley75

Here is a video


----------



## Paulavagianos

I have a mfg date of 10/14. I have accidentally pressed the three buttons at the bottom at various times and I know they are not working properly what should my settings be at i currently at 541 my model is the 25PDVC 55SHP 10/55trp10. As I am writing this I have a fire going but I will check to make sure it is in D  mode


----------



## doghouse

Paulavagianos said:


> I have a mfg date of 10/14. I have accidentally pressed the three buttons at the bottom at various times and I know they are not working properly what should my settings be at i currently at 541 my model is the 25PDVC 55SHP 10/55trp10. As I am writing this I have a fire going but I will check to make sure it is in D  mode



Describe your symptoms.


----------



## Paulavagianos

Blackened glass  fire flares up and almost goes out then flares up . I was just looking to get it back to what it was . What are  the manufacturers settlings Seem to be working OK on 541 last night


----------



## harley75

541 works good for me some of the newer stove are set at 641which 6 is the feed and pellets will go down pretty quick leave it at 541 and run it that's good pellets seem to last longer in mine set at 541


----------



## AdamMaine

stoveguy2esw said:


> ok pete , here is the scoop:
> 
> "low fuel feed" controls the cycle "on" time of the top auger when the unit is set on its lowest heat ranges "1 and 2" does not affect the unit when the unit is set higher than that. the higher the number the longer the on cycle (the more fuel it feeds)
> 
> "low burn air" controls the amount of combustion air pulled through the fire on (you guessed it ) heat ranges "1 and 2" higher the number the more air
> 
> "air on temp"  this setting does affect the unit in all heat ranges, it determines all of the temperature related functions of the unit (ie. when to turn on the room fan, when to recognise "proof of fire" when to allow the unit to turn off as it cools down during shutdown or out of fuel) this setting should always be left on "1"
> 
> note to readers: *IMPORTANT* not every model or every year of build will use the same settings, i know (off the top of my head) what the settings should be for any unit we have ever produced using that control board , so dont set your unit like your buddies is unless the dates and model numbers match!  *ASK ME *otherwise. if the settings on the unit are off in the wrong way they can seriously mess with burn times as well as how clean it burns


Hello, off the top of your head, what are the settings on Englander 25 PDVC /55-SHP10 manufacture date 08/09? Thanks.. also my flame seems a bit high, do you think closing the plate inside hopper a little will help? Or is it an air thing? Too much not enough air? Thanks again!


----------



## AdamMaine

harley75 said:


> 541 works good for me some of the newer stove are set at 641which 6 is the feed and pellets will go down pretty quick leave it at 541 and run it that's good pellets seem to last longer in mine set at 541


Quick question... the plate inside the hopper, do you have it all the way open? How long do you get out of a bag? Thats 2 questions i know! Thanks


----------



## Charger66

Hey Guys, I know this has been beat to death for many years but I have a question about my 09 PDV. If thew lower button for convection fan speed is set at zero, What temp will the fan come on if at all? Just curious as my Enviro fan will come on at a certain temp. Thanks Guys.


----------



## harley75

Charger66 said:


> Hey Guys, I know this has been beat to death for many years but I have a question about my 09 PDV. If thew lower button for convection fan speed is set at zero, What temp will the fan come on if at all? Just curious as my Enviro fan will come on at a certain temp. Thanks Guys.


Keep it.set on 1


----------



## Charger66

I know that but what I want to know is what temp if any will the convection fan come on??


----------



## Ssyko

Don’t han answer for that, not that I follow all the rules but never questioned thier reasoning. If you go up it could cause overtemp issues. Enviro n englander you cant compare one to the other 2 diff stoves and software/boards


----------



## Charger66

Mine is set at 1 and is running just fine. I was just curious if this stove had a default temp setting in the convection fan for it to turn on if for some reason the setting was set at zero. Thanks


----------



## Ssyko

the thermister is what tells the control board what the temp the stove is and the programming in the prom turns the fan on. the 
air on temp button is used by esw when a customer calls in with a problem its for troubleshooting issues mainly. they can have you turn it up to troubleshoot the themister or high temp snap switch. other than that its a usless control that should always be set at 1 so you dont cook the stove or yourself.


----------



## Charger66

Ssyko said:


> the thermister is what tells the control board what the temp the stove is and the programming in the prom turns the fan on. the
> air on temp button is used by esw when a customer calls in with a problem its for troubleshooting issues mainly. they can have you turn it up to troubleshoot the themister or high temp snap switch. other than that its a usless control that should always be set at 1 so you dont cook the stove or yourself.


Thank you, that is a very good explanation.


----------



## christherock

HI just want to say have trouble with my pvd for years  800 feet above sea level I found that air at 7. feed at 5 and 1 I got clean glass  AND better heat and nice burn now
 goes out at feed 4 no matter what I do so 5 is it  plus burning soft wood pellets too ty so much for a great blog !  By the way  the guys at englander told me never to tuch those setting's they  not much help!


petejung said:


> So, can anyone provide a good explanation of what the Low Fuel Feed, Low Burn Air, and Air on Temp buttons do? People talk about them on here all the time, but I've not yet seen an explanation of what those buttons are for, or how they affect the operation of the unit...


----------



## Ssyko

Low Fuel Feed = Just what it says. it allows you to fine tune the fuel feed on heat settings 1&2 only. does not affect heat range 2 and up.
Low Burn Air  = just what it says. it allows you to fine tune the air being drawn through the burn pot to give you a good clean fire.
Air on Temp = is a setting the tell the stove when the combustion blower to run. there is no logical reason to adjust this setting above 1 unless you are instructed to do so by ESW for troubleshooting. so this setting is ALLWAYS 1


----------



## chrismanzi0013

This pic is my stove, with that being said, what are the factory settings for this year's model? Still 6,  4, 1 ?
 I also just cleaned completely my incominig air fan, exhaust and greased all the auger fittings. It starts itself and when it gets to temp it goes from the "s-u" to what I set it at but it seems the air blower in is not starting immediate and when it does it runs for a length of time (not too long, maybe just minutes" to blowing the 5amp circuit board fuse. Any ideas? Thank you guys


----------

